# Limit Pocket Watch With Gold Plated Dennison Case



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I left a bid on this a few days ago, more speculative than serious, so pleasantly suprised to be the highest bidder at just over Â£50.

Arrived in this morning's post and exceeded my expectations !










Only just noticed the repair/crack on the dial between 7 & 9.




























From the markings on the inside of the back cover the watch has been serviced/repaired two or three times.

Can anybody date the movement or case from the available information ?

Julian (L)


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well that looks clean enough

There's a nickel case one for sale here with what looks an identical movement but it's always difficult to tell from pics.

That one is descibed as circa 1920 which I don't think is far out

Chris


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Lovely! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A lovely watch. But it's gold-fill, not gold-plate.


----------

